# tips on shipping a snowboard



## bmoney (Dec 10, 2009)

I am selling my custom 154 on ebay. I was wondering what is the best way to package and ship the board? Ups..Fedex..usps?

thanks for your help!!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Boards are relatively indestructible...but a box or wrapped in cardboard would be good.


----------



## fatboyj711 (Feb 1, 2010)

Wrap it in cardboard like the other poster suggested or place it in an existing snowboard box. You should be able to get one for free from your local shop. With that said, trim the box down so the board + padding fits perfectly without any extra length (you'd be surprised how much a few extra inches costs).

I've found that UPS is by far the most expensive of the 3. I usually ship boards via FedEx.


----------



## bmoney (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks for the tips guys!!


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

pack it newspapers or wrap it in bubble wrap


----------



## Kauila (Jan 7, 2011)

I went into my local FedEx shop to ship a board I had sold on eBay. The guy behind the counter looked at the board and asked: (1) what is this? (2) what's it made of? (3) will it break? I just looked at him and said, "Uh, I don't think this is going to work out," picked up the board, left and went to an independent shipping shop who did it right. But I'm sure that my experience was not typical of FedEx shop employees.

Long flattened cardboard box and bubble wrap works. I bought insurance on the board I shipped.


----------



## fatboyj711 (Feb 1, 2010)

> (1) what is this? (2) what's it made of? (3) will it break?


Aren't these typical questions that all shipping companies should ask? An independent shipping company, more times than not, will cost more than going with the bigger shops like FedEx and USPS.


----------



## Kauila (Jan 7, 2011)

fatboyj711 said:


> Aren't these typical questions that all shipping companies should ask? An independent shipping company, more times than not, will cost more than going with the bigger shops like FedEx and USPS.


I guess, but when the board's sitting right under his nose and even after I answered all three questions and he was still confused, it made me think that he didn't have much experience packing and shipping snowboards, and he's supposed to be the professional, not me, so that's why I bailed and went to the independent shop. I figured I didn't want to have to worry about whether the board would get to the eBay buyer in one piece or not.

The shipper was independent (as opposed to being a FedEx store) but an authorized FedEx/UPS/USPS shipper so he shipped via FedEx.


----------



## bmoney (Dec 10, 2009)

how much was the packaging and shipping?


----------



## Kauila (Jan 7, 2011)

The eBay buyer wanted UPS 3-day because he needed the board by a certain date. FedEx shipping shop quoted me $75, independent authorized FedEx shipper quoted me $80, shipping from SF Bay Area to upstate New York.

I initially used the shipping wizard on eBay to calculate cost, and the estimate for UPS Ground for that same distance was half that amount, somewhere around $25-$30. The independent shipper told me that the price eBay quotes on its shipping wizard is the UPS wholesale price, that is, if you have a business account with UPS. But of course that is not made clear, probably hidden somewhere in the fine print. I ended up splitting the final shipping cost with the eBay buyer.


----------



## bmoney (Dec 10, 2009)

ok. i out 30$ for shipping...hope that covers it :/


----------



## BRsnow (Jan 26, 2008)

USPS priority is a great way to ship boards, it will be under 30. The typical snowboard box will fit their requirements. BR


----------



## Tachypsychia (Feb 1, 2011)

USPS will usually have the best deals. They're tired of loosing business


----------

